# Help!



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

It sounds like that line may have been connected to your demarcation point for your house and by pulling on it too hard it may have dislodged the other connections to it.

Call your phone company, or another telecomm professional to come fix it. Expect a repair bill.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you for posting, but this is a site for electrical professionals. Our sister site, http://www.diychatroom.com/ has many pros who participate, and will be happy to help.

That said, Greg had some good advice. You might have to get a pro to look at this.


----------

